# Chihuahua (Princess) in labor need people to talk to



## ChiLover1217 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi I am new here. My name is Cherie.I have a Chihuahua named princess and I honestly need some one to talk to. She has been in labor for about 3-4 days. I have my vet on call and call them whenever I have a question, I am just very scared. The vet told me she is having what is called as a slow labor. The pups are moving a lot, but they are not moving as much as yesterday. I have honestly only have had 9 hours of sleep the past 4 nights, because I want to keep an eye on her. We have a vet on call. She has been sleeping under the blankets all day I have her back end showing to see if she starts pushing or not. I just need someone to talk to whom has gone threw this. I am on my toes with this right now. I love my dog to death and can not bear to watch her in pain. Looking forward in talking with someone.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I think if she's been in labour for 3-4 days, she needs a C-section immediately. The puppies could die in her if she's been contracting for that long.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

please take her to the vets, this is urgent now


----------



## ChiLover1217 (Dec 8, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I think if she's been in labour for 3-4 days, she needs a C-section immediately. The puppies could die in her if she's been contracting for that long.


I called the vet, they told me to wait a bit. She has 4 more days or so till her due date. She has not started pushing. The vet told me to wait a few more days to see what happens. I think if nothing happens tonight I will bring her in tomorrow. I am worried about her, but the vet told me its normal. Its just a slow labor.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

ChiLover1217 said:


> Hi I am new here. My name is Cherie.I have a Chihuahua named princess and I honestly need some one to talk to. She has been in labor for about 3-4 days. I have my vet on call and call them whenever I have a question, I am just very scared. The vet told me she is having what is called as a slow labor. The pups are moving a lot, but they are not moving as much as yesterday. I have honestly only have had 9 hours of sleep the past 4 nights, because I want to keep an eye on her. We have a vet on call. She has been sleeping under the blankets all day I have her back end showing to see if she starts pushing or not. I just need someone to talk to whom has gone threw this. I am on my toes with this right now. I love my dog to death and can not bear to watch her in pain. Looking forward in talking with someone.


How many days is she ?
If you say she has been in labor for 3 to 4 days what signs is she showing that you know this coz if my dog was in labour for more than 2 hours without having a pup she would have been down the vets for a c section


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

ChiLover1217 said:


> I called the vet, they told me to wait a bit. She has 4 more days or so till her due date. She has not started pushing. The vet told me to wait a few more days to see what happens. I think if nothing happens tonight I will bring her in tomorrow. I am worried about her, but the vet told me its normal. Its just a slow labor.


Why do you think she has been in labor for 3 to 4 days then ?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Has your vet physically examined your dog? Or has all this been done over the phone?


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not a breeder but I'm fairly sure that if you think a dog has been in labour for 4 days especially a toy breed and nothing has happened you take that dog to the vet


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I dont understand you want help but you not helping us out by answering are questions :confused5:

We are all here to help you


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

You wrote this on your other thread

_No she has been having small contractions. she has just been sleeping a lot, under the blanket. her temp had been low for a few days 98.8 is what it is now_.

If this is the case *VET NOW PLZ *otherwise you could loss mum and pups


----------



## bucksmum (Jul 19, 2009)

What is she doing that makes you think she is in labour?

When my bitches whelp we have e few days leading up to birth when they rip bedding,intermittant panting etc.

As she is four days away from her due date i would not panic UNLESS she has been contracting or straining.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

bucksmum said:


> What is she doing that makes you think she is in labour?
> 
> When my bitches whelp we have e few days leading up to birth when they rip bedding,intermittant panting etc.
> 
> As she is four days away from her due date i would not panic UNLESS she has been contracting or straining.


I agree. Although I wish she would write exactly what the dog is or is not doing. May just be the early signs I'm sure if her vet thought the dog was in active labour for 3 or 4 days he would have had her come in.....Maybe you should make an appointment then the vet can tell you whether it is labour or not......Jill


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Just noticed the poster has now gone off line i do hope she gets her girl to the vets


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Is she defiantly in whelp? 

My bitches are terrible 3-4 days before going into labour, they rip bedding, circle, restless etc 

is she contracting? 

is she panting and constantly looking for somewere to have them or was she like this before she calmed down? 

has she stopped eating or refusing to eat all together?

You need to really watch her now, if you do think she is in labour and is having full on contractions she needs to have the pups within 12 hours, if she doesnt keep an eye labour can last up to 36 hours, my bitch was in labour for over 42 hours and had pup no. 11 on the 42nd hour! 

good luck and let us know how you get on xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> Is she defiantly in whelp?
> 
> My bitches are terrible 3-4 days before going into labour, they rip bedding, circle, restless etc
> 
> ...


She wrote this on her other thread

No she has been having small contractions. she has just been sleeping a lot, under the blanket. her temp had been low for a few days 98.8 is what it is now.


----------



## ChiLover1217 (Dec 8, 2009)

ChiLover1217 said:


> Hi I am new here. My name is Cherie.I have a Chihuahua named princess and I honestly need some one to talk to. She has been in labor for about 3-4 days. I have my vet on call and call them whenever I have a question, I am just very scared. The vet told me she is having what is called as a slow labor. The pups are moving a lot, but they are not moving as much as yesterday. I have honestly only have had 9 hours of sleep the past 4 nights, because I want to keep an eye on her. We have a vet on call. She has been sleeping under the blankets all day I have her back end showing to see if she starts pushing or not. I just need someone to talk to whom has gone threw this. I am on my toes with this right now. I love my dog to death and can not bear to watch her in pain. Looking forward in talking with someone.


Hi everyone thanks for every ones response!!! I have taken her temp again and it went up. The pups are moving around a lot. Also her vagina is getting swollen, which leads me to believe she is going to have them soon. If she does not give birth tonight or tomorrow morning I am going to bring her to the vet. I have brought her to the vet a few weeks ago for a check up. She was healthy and everything was fine then. Maybe I am just over reacting. She has had a litter before this, and everything went smoothly. The only thing is she has been very restless and can't seem to get comfertable. She lays under the blanket and then gets up and circles around or scoots around in a circle. She has not started nesting or anything, and she is still eating like normal. I have called my vet tonight the emergency line and they told me to wait another night. If things don't progress then she might need a c- section. I just want her to be safe. This is her last litter she is getting fixed. all my other females are fixed, but we wanted her to have one last litter, because my fiance wants to keep one. We recently lost a chihuahua to a virus. Which we are still very upset about. I am just scared princess is my life and she is just a sweet heart. She goes ever where with me as do all my chihuahuas. I just want to know what I can do to make her more comfertable. I have been sitting with her and have been all day. I wont leave her side.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

How is she doing?


----------



## ChiLover1217 (Dec 8, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> You wrote this on your other thread
> 
> _No she has been having small contractions. she has just been sleeping a lot, under the blanket. her temp had been low for a few days 98.8 is what it is now_.
> 
> If this is the case *VET NOW PLZ *otherwise you could loss mum and pups


I brought her to the vet today, the vet looked at her and told me everything is fine. They told me she should go into labor with 12-24 hours. They told that no dog is the same. We are now keeping an eye on her because she is now passing some clear liquid! I hope she goes into labor soon. I will post pictures up in a few. I am still worried. Thank you all for your support!:thumbsup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Good Luck to you and your Chi. xxxxxxxxxxx Hope it all goes well for you. I know it is hard but try to keep calm, if you are calm then so it your dog. Once she stays in her box and starts labour then dont leave her alone ok, if she goes out for a pee, then go with her just incase she thinks she wants a wee and it is a pup on the way out. I gave my chihuahua some ordainary vanilla ice cream during hard labour and between birthing each puppy, my dog loved it and it help give her a boost of engergy, she loved it, mind you so did I .......lolololol Good luck ok.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hows your girl ?


----------



## ChiLover1217 (Dec 8, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Hows your girl ?


Princess is doing good, She has not had her pups yet, but we think it might be soon. I have been staying calm. Last night she leaked some clear liquid. I was wondering is she going to have the pups soon? I thought it might be because she is getting ready to have the pups. The clear liquid was thick like glue kinda.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Good luck, hope she has them soon xxx


----------



## BoxerD (Oct 27, 2009)

ChiLover1217 said:


> Princess is doing good, She has not had her pups yet, but we think it might be soon. I have been staying calm. Last night she leaked some clear liquid. I was wondering is she going to have the pups soon? I thought it might be because she is getting ready to have the pups. The clear liquid was thick like glue kinda.


mucus plug maybe??


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Good Luck to you and your Chi. xxxxxxxxxxx Hope it all goes well for you. I know it is hard but try to keep calm, if you are calm then so it your dog. Once she stays in her box and starts labour then dont leave her alone ok, if she goes out for a pee, then go with her just incase she thinks she wants a wee and it is a pup on the way out. I gave my chihuahua some ordainary vanilla ice cream during hard labour and between birthing each puppy, my dog loved it and it help give her a boost of engergy, she loved it, mind you so did I .......lolololol Good luck ok.


oh how sweet! I bet she adored you for that 

Hoping Princess is well and safe. :thumbsup:


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

The clear liquid sounds like the mucus plug! So hopefully some pups soon!


----------



## ChiLover1217 (Dec 8, 2009)

She has not gone into labor. We are still waiting. Today she has been leaking mucus like liquid, it is clear. She has been sleeping more and eating less then usual. She has not been nesting. She has been cleaning/licking herself a lot more. She also has been wanting to lay with me. Which is normal for her. I have also noticed the pups are not moving to much today, but move a little bit at a time. The pups also look and feel like they are moving down. Also she does not scratch at the blankets she nudges them with her nose.. well thats whats she has been doing today, not digging. She also does not pant when in labor she kinda breaths a little bit more heavier. I love all of the support.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

ChiLover1217 said:


> She has not gone into labor. We are still waiting. Today she has been leaking mucus like liquid, it is clear. She has been sleeping more and eating less then usual. She has not been nesting. She has been cleaning/licking herself a lot more. She also has been wanting to lay with me. Which is normal for her. I have also noticed the pups are not moving to much today, but move a little bit at a time. The pups also look and feel like they are moving down. Also she does not scratch at the blankets she nudges them with her nose.. well thats whats she has been doing today, not digging. She also does not pant when in labor she kinda breaths a little bit more heavier. I love all of the support.


Aw thats great, I wish you a safe and happy birth for your baby! She sounds like my bitch, she didnt nest she just dug and dug all night! She had the 1st at 11am the next morning! Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hows your girl?

Any pups yet ?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

All are signs that she is going to go into labour soon. Don't worry about her not digging all bitches are different. My Tegan never digs until just before the first pup is born then she demented dog she will shred anything she can get her teeth or claws into.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

ChiLover1217 said:


> She has not gone into labor. We are still waiting. Today she has been leaking mucus like liquid, it is clear. She has been sleeping more and eating less then usual. She has not been nesting. She has been cleaning/licking herself a lot more. She also has been wanting to lay with me. Which is normal for her. I have also noticed the pups are not moving to much today, but move a little bit at a time. The pups also look and feel like they are moving down. Also she does not scratch at the blankets she nudges them with her nose.. well thats whats she has been doing today, not digging. She also does not pant when in labor she kinda breaths a little bit more heavier. I love all of the support.


She is the spit of my Teigan, but Teigan have a smaller nose. lollool She sounds like she is getting ready. She will start making her nest soon, Teigan didnt do it until the day of her in labour, and was breathing really heavy and sat up all the way through it in the corner of the box.
Teigan didnt look like she was in labour, coz after a couple of hours she was out playing with the other dogs, then went back in a and started all over again, not all dogs go the same way, each one is different.


----------



## ChiLover1217 (Dec 8, 2009)

Princess is doing good everyone! No puppies yet though. I had a question, She has been very whiney lately and today she has been expressing milk.Do you think she could have her pups soon? We just took her temp and it was 98.7. But it has been up and down lately. We are all just so excited and want to know what they look like. I will take pictures of them every week. So everyone can see them. We had familys lined up for them, but now everyone is backing down. They all told me its taking to long and they want a Chihuahua now. If any one wants one please let me know. I would love to keep them all but honestly I have a lot of dogs right now and i don't know if i can handle 4-5 more. We want to keep one, well we think we do, but the economy is rough and finding a job is almost impossible. Any who princess is sleeping under and on top of the blankets, not pushing has happened, just clear liquid thats about it. I hope everyone here has a happy new year and a happy holiday. Also thank you all for your support. Thanks


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

How many days is she?


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Any news? where are you and how much do you charge
for a pup??


----------



## DelboyTrotter (Nov 14, 2009)

I am not going to make any comments on this thread other then the following , your first post was 8th dec - you say again that your dog was in labour on the 12th - it is now 15th if you do not know what is happening then please, call your vet because I for one find this thread most irresponsible. And can I remind you that it is an offence to not seek treatment for a pet that needs medical treatment. This thread just does not ring right to me.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 6, 2009)

you have alot of chihuahuas!


----------



## ChiLover1217 (Dec 8, 2009)

DelboyTrotter said:


> I am not going to make any comments on this thread other then the following , your first post was 8th dec - you say again that your dog was in labour on the 12th - it is now 15th if you do not know what is happening then please, call your vet because I for one find this thread most irresponsible. And can I remind you that it is an offence to not seek treatment for a pet that needs medical treatment. This thread just does not ring right to me.


I call my vet I have been to the vet. We thought she was in labor, but it was not so. We have been working with our vet very closely. Just to let you know. I am not irresponsible. I put a post here for people to talk to not to get slammed. WOW my pets are my life, they go to the vet when ever needed be.


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

I will repeat my question. How many days has it been since she was mated?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Good morning to you Cherie and how is the little Princess doing today. Not much more waiting to do now hopefully. xxxx


----------



## kitty 333 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi, just picked up on this thread. What's happened to Princess and the puppiep I'm very worried after what iv just read. I love my fur kids. Ruby,rosie Layla Sophie Cerys and Peaches x


----------



## ChiLover1217 (Dec 8, 2009)

kitty 333 said:


> Hi, just picked up on this thread. What's happened to Princess and the puppiep I'm very worried after what iv just read. I love my fur kids. Ruby,rosie Layla Sophie Cerys and Peaches x


Hi everyone! Princess Had her pups! Everything went smoothly! No one needs to be worried she is in great hands and health. I do not appreciate people saying I am an irresponsible dog owner or what not. I take great care of my animals. I will post pictures at a later date. Thanks to everyone who was supportive and here for me. Thanks.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations hun!!! How many did she have? so pleased all went well xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations

How many did she have? What sexes and weights?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

YaY! Congratulations!

How many pups did she have?

Be nice to see some piccies!! 

All the best for you, Princess and her pups x x x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS I look forward to seeing your new babies.*


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats hunni,
Hope all is well with mummy, puppies and you!! I have 8 week old puppies and i know how much hard work it is for the first 48 hours!!! and then it fairly easy for 3 weeks and then..................... the hard work really really starts!!!!! poop, wee, noise!!!!!! all the time 24 hours a day!!!!!! all good fun tho xx


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

congrats on the puppies, can`t wait to see pics. so wish i could have one but i live in a mad house as it is


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Congratulations on the puppies, I would love one
how much do you charge?


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats !!!

Hope they all thrive.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwww Cherie thats amazing!!!

Congratulations! Were abouts are you in the UK? I have been searching high and low for a chi  But nobody near me has any! 


Piccies soon we hope


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

ChiLover1217 said:


> Hi everyone! Princess Had her pups! Everything went smoothly! No one needs to be worried she is in great hands and health. I do not appreciate people saying I am an irresponsible dog owner or what not. I take great care of my animals. I will post pictures at a later date. Thanks to everyone who was supportive and here for me. Thanks.


That is wonderfull news, did it all go to plan and are all the pups ok. I bet Princess is now glad it is over with now lololol
What did she have and what did they weigh???????????????


----------



## ChiLover1217 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everyone everything went well! She is very happy it is over with! She had 3 boys! They are all so cute! They all are thriving and everything went as planned! I am so happy right now, Thanks to all of you. It was a very amazing experiance! Thanks again I will post pictures as soon as i figure out how to. Thanks!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Congratulations I'm glad mum and babies are doing well


----------

